# GT Bike - Bekleidung 2008



## GT-Hinterland (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe es ja schonmal versucht an anderer Stelle zu posten, aber ich denke dort würde es überlesen. 

Wird es 2008 in Deutschland GT Trikots und andere Bekleidung z.B. Polo Shirts, T-Shirts, Baseball Caps usw. geben?


----------



## GT-TEAM (22. Februar 2008)

wir arbeiten gerade an einem programm. bitte noch bis mitte märz geduld haben. 

sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (22. Februar 2008)

Dann ist ja gut


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Februar 2008)

Gibts dann auch was in Männergrößen?


----------



## bofh (23. Februar 2008)

Du willst doch auch abnehmen. 

E.


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Februar 2008)

Der Geist ist willig, aber das Fleisch (und die Beilagen) so schmackhaft...


----------



## Kint (23. Februar 2008)

ähäm, stichwort männergrößen...


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Der Geist ist willig, aber das Fleisch (und die Beilagen) so schmackhaft...



Lass doch einfach die Luft aus dem Medizinball


----------



## bofh (23. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Der Geist ist willig, aber das Fleisch (und die Beilagen) so schmackhaft...


Dann laß doch einfach das frittierte Gemüse weg. 

E.


----------



## Karakoram95 (27. Februar 2008)

Oh sehr fein, bin bekleidungstechnisch momentan nicht am aktuellen Stand, deswegen habe ich mir gerade erst über eBay ein aktuelles GT Trikot bestellt und bräuchte noch eine GT Hose dazu (lang und kurz). Eine Überziehjacke wäre auch nicht schlecht. Meine alten GT-Trikots (1995 und 1998) sind halt auch schon in die Jahre gekommen.


----------



## Backfisch (27. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht auch irgendwas schönes  ... Viele GT-Bikes sind ja echt schmuck, aber die Trikots sind meist eher was für die Papageienfraktion. Wie wäre es denn mit etwas reduzierter Farbigkeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Meine alten GT-Trikots (1995 und 1998) sind halt auch schon in die Jahre gekommen.



kenne ich! wenn man in der gruppe fährt, sollte man ab und zu mal ein neues trikot kaufen - der hintermann wirds danken


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> kenne ich! wenn man in der gruppe fährt, sollte man ab und zu mal ein neues trikot kaufen - der hintermann wirds danken



Waschen soll da auch helfen, hab ich gehört!


----------



## Karakoram95 (27. Februar 2008)

Nun ja dafür muss ich sie zum trocken nicht mehr aufhängen, denn sie stehen ja schon von alleine!


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

ich hatte nulich mal das angehängte set gefunden - ist das die aktuelle linie oder irgendein fake aus taiwan ? frage weil das keine bibs sind sodern normale latex   hosen...


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Waschen soll da auch helfen, hab ich gehört!



bei richtig alten trikots eben nicht (mehr)  !
da reichen dann 5 minuten körperwärme und der belgische kreisel wird eine herausforderung ganz anderer natur


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Februar 2008)

@versus: Ich nehme beim Waschen immer Sagrotan Hygiene Spülung ins Weichspülerfach, seitdem passiert das nichtmehr. Und am besten mit so einem Sportwaschmittel waschen, das ist aber persönliche Vorliebe. Das Sagrotanzeugs ist aber wirklich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (27. Februar 2008)

Oder einfach mal ein paar Tage in den Tiefkühler, das mögen die Bakterien auch nicht. Aber vorher Waschen...


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Oder einfach mal ein paar Tage in den Tiefkühler, das mögen die Bakterien auch nicht. Aber vorher Waschen...



ist vielen bakterien egal... der metabolismus wird dabei komplett eingestellt, oder lediglich die zellteilung bzw die vermehrung verringert sich oder kommt ganz zum halten -flammt bei (für uns) normalen temperaturen dann aber wieder auf. wenn es bakterien sind, die sporulation betreiben lachen die dich leise aus, denn sporen sind sehr wiederstandsfähig,  und extremophile bakterien halten sowas sowieso locker durch - auch über mehrere zigtausend jahre, also lieber schnell in den tiefkühler legen... ...

sagrotan ist wahrscheinlich die beste lösung.


----------



## hoeckle (27. Februar 2008)

Autsch, Ahh... Mist, das Fach ist zu klein... .


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Autsch, Ahh... Mist, das Fach ist zu klein... .



den helm kannst du ja auch draussen lassen  
das mit dem gefrierfach habe ich schon öfter praktiziert, das bringt aber nur sehr kurz was.

@manni: klingt gut, werde ich ausprobieren! was issn sportwaschmittel ??? 

@kint: äh wie meinen - extreme sporulation ? du scheinst dich mit dem thema also auch schon intensiv zu beschäftigen


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @kint: äh wie meinen - extreme sporulation ? du scheinst dich mit dem thema also auch schon intensiv zu beschäftigen



seit 98 und meinem bio-mündlich abi nicht mehr...  wobei ein auffrischen vor kurzem hiermit :

http://www.amazon.de/Nachrichten-ei...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1204124617&sr=8-1

überaus interessant war. ganz im gegensatz zum rest was der autor verzapft wirklich lesenswert. 

das es nur kurz was bringt ist genau den EXTREMOPHILEN bakterien geschuldet. extremophil für laien : DDD biker die sich im classic forum rumtreiben


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

siehste! noch nicht mal halb fünf und schon wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Februar 2008)

Als extremophil bezeichnet werden Organismen (zumeist handelt es sich um einzellige Mikroorganismen), die sich Umweltbedingungen angepasst haben, die im allgemeinen als lebensfeindlich betrachtet werden. Die Definition "extrem" ist allerdings anthropozentrisch, vertritt sie doch die Sichtweise des Menschen in seiner ihm gewohnten Umwelt. Für den "extremophilen" Organismus ist seine Umwelt dagegen vollkommen normal und seinen Bedürfnissen entsprechend. Nicht-extremophile Organismen bezeichnet man als Mesophile.

Viele Extremophile sind Mitglieder der Familie der Archaeen und tatsächlich werden gelegentlich die beiden Begriffe synonym verwendet, obwohl es viele mesophile Archaea gibt, so wie auch zahlreiche extremophile Bakterien und sogar Eukaryoten existieren. Obgleich der bei weitem größte Anteil an Extremophilen bei den Einzellern zu finden ist, gibt es auch Beispiele für Vielzeller (Metazoa) unter diesen Spezialisten. Beispiele für extremophile Vielzeller sind die psychrophilen Grylloblattodea (Insekten) und der antarktische Krill (Crustacea).

Eine wichtige Bedeutung in der Biotechnologie haben Enzyme, die aus extremophilen Organismen stammen. Beispielsweise stammt die in der PCR verwendete Polymerase ursprünglich aus dem thermophilen Bakterium Thermus aquaticus.

Kategorien von Extremophilen [Bearbeiten]

Es gibt viele verschiedene Kategorien von extremophilen Organismen. Die Klassifizierung entspricht der Art und Weise wie die Umweltbedingungen des jeweiligen Organismus von dem abweicht, was aus menschlicher Sicht als "normal" betrachtet wird. Diese Klassifizierung ist nicht exklusiv, das heißt auf manche Extremophile treffen mehrere Kategorien zu. Organismen, die beispielsweise im Inneren von heißen Gesteinen weit unter der Erdoberfläche leben, sind sowohl thermophil, als auch barophil.

Folgende Kategorien werden gemeinhin unterschieden:

    * Thermophile: Organismen, die optimal an hohe Temperaturen (80 °C und mehr) angepasst sind
    * Psychrophile: Organismen, die optimal an niedrige Temperaturen (15 °C und niedriger) angepasst sind
    * Halophile: Organismen, die optimal an hohe Salzkonzentrationen (mindestens 0,2 M Salz) angepasst sind
    * Alkaliphile: Organismen, die optimal an einen hohen pH-Wert (pH 9 und höher) angepasst sind
    * Acidophile: Organismen, die optimal an einen niedrigen pH-Wert (pH 3 und niedriger) angepasst sind
    * Barophile: Organismen, die optimal an hohen hydrostatischen Druck angepasst sind

Ferner gibt es noch:

    * Endolithe: Organismen die im Inneren von Gesteinen leben
    * Oligotrophe: Organismen die optimal an eine nährstoffarme Umgebung angepasst sind
    * Toxitolerante: Organismen, die großen Konzentrationen an zerstörerischen Agenzien, wie Giftstoffe oder Strahlung, widerstehen können. So können manche sogar in Benzen-gesättigtem Wasser überleben, andere gedeihen im Kühlwasserbehälter eines Kernreaktors (siehe Deinococcus radiodurans, ein radiophiler Organismus)
    * Xerotolerante: Organismen, die an eine wasserarme Umgebung angepasst sind. Beispiele sind extrem halophile oder endolithische Organismen.
    * Radiophile: Organismen, die radioaktive Strahlung mithilfe des Pigments Melanin in Energie umzuwandeln vermögen und diese für ihr Wachstum nutzen können. Es handelt sich hierbei um bestimmte melaninreiche Pilzarten, die im zerstörten Atomreaktor von Tschernobyl als schwarzer Belag an den Reaktorwänden auffällig wurden
    
Als Typ. In der Abwasserbranche wird Orangenterpen eingesetzt um die Bakterien am Stoffwechsel zuhindern (Bakteriostatisch = Bakterienbetäubend), da hier die Stoffe entstehen die Gerüpche erzeugen.


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

schluck! ohne dass ich jetzt alles gelesen hätte, gelobe ich schnellstmöglich in die drogerie zu gehen und sagrotan zu kaufen !


----------



## Bastieeeh (27. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Nachrichten-ei...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1204124617&sr=8-1
> 
> überaus interessant war. ganz im gegensatz zum rest was der autor verzapft wirklich lesenswert.



Ach komm schon, wenn du Belletristik nicht magst, dann darfst du's auch nicht lesen. Bei Schätzing merkt man, dass sich Menschen verbessern. Die älteren Romane sind zugegeben nicht mal mittelmässig. Aber "Lautlos" und "Der Schwarm" waren schon ziemlich weit vorn.


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Februar 2008)

Habe mal in meinen alten Unterlagen aus der Meisterausbildung nachgeschlagen. Bakterien können tatsächlich durch gefrieren getötet werden. Allerdings Bedarf es hier eine "Dosierung" von -10°C und 21 Tage. Bei -50°C reichen auch 14 Tage. Dies ist auf alle Bakterienspezies anzuwenden, die in unseren breiten vorkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, wenn du Belletristik nicht magst, dann darfst du's auch nicht lesen. Bei Schätzing merkt man, dass sich Menschen verbessern. Die älteren Romane sind zugegeben nicht mal mittelmässig. Aber "Lautlos" und "Der Schwarm" waren schon ziemlich weit vorn.



ich mag belletristik. das angesprochene buch ist übrigens auch belletristisch. aber völlig richtig ist das markierte. lautlos habe ich (noch) nicht gelesen, ein paar der älteren aber schon. der schwarm ist - als buch und vor allem als idee gut, ich mag seine art den leser anzusprechen darin aber nicht. insofern relativiere ich meine aussage zu - im gegensatz zu dem rest was der autor verzapft hat gefiel mir das buch sehr gut.   

ein weiterer autor der hervorragende bücher schreibt ist im übrigen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Pratchett -- http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scheibenwelt-Romane

das phänomen ist bei ihm das gleiche wie bei den simpsons - man kann da auf verschiedene weisen rangehen und wird nie enttäuscht.



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Habe mal in meinen alten Unterlagen aus der Meisterausbildung nachgeschlagen. Bakterien können tatsächlich durch gefrieren getötet werden. Allerdings Bedarf es hier eine "Dosierung" von -10°C und 21 Tage. Bei *-50°C *reichen auch 14 Tage. Dies ist auf alle Bakterienspezies anzuwenden, die in unseren breiten vorkommen.


 dann werde ich gleich mal den kühlschrank pimpen - stichwort "mehr power "  bei dem wetter so kurz wie möglich mit nacktenm oberkörper rumfahren...


----------



## salzbrezel (27. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-SRAM-Trikot-N...ryZ22173QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Shimano uns Sram auf einem Trikot!!!


----------



## Janikulus (27. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ein weiterer autor der hervorragende bücher schreibt ist im übrigen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Pratchett -- http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scheibenwelt-Romane
> 
> das phänomen ist bei ihm das gleiche wie bei den simpsons - man kann da auf verschiedene weisen rangehen und wird nie enttäuscht.



<OT>
Geil! Von Pratchett habe ich fast alles gelesen, bin so zu sagen seit vielen Jahren auch davon infiziert.
Die Scheibenwelt ist einfach zu genial. Rincewind rules!
</OT>


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-SRAM-Trikot-N...ryZ22173QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Shimano uns Sram auf einem Trikot!!!


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-SRAM-Trikot-N...ryZ22173QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Shimano uns Sram auf einem Trikot!!!



neee, oder?


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Februar 2008)

Hatte das 99er XCR LE nicht eine Sram Schaltung und Shimano Scheibenbremsen?
Kann auch das 2000er Model gewesen sein!


----------



## Bastieeeh (27. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> <OT>
> Geil! Von Pratchett habe ich fast alles gelesen, bin so zu sagen seit vielen Jahren auch davon infiziert.
> Die Scheibenwelt ist einfach zu genial. Rincewind rules!
> </OT>



MORT RULEZ!!!


----------



## Backfisch (27. Februar 2008)

Luggage owned sie alle!


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Luggage owned sie alle!



gottseidank kein biker, ein horror passende *GT BEKLEIDUNG* für die vielen beine zu finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (27. Februar 2008)

da habe wir ja ein richtigen Fanclub hier!


----------



## planetsmasher (2. März 2008)

die Korrelation GT-Fetischismus und Scheibenwahn ist echt beängstigend.
Wir ticken also alle irgendwie ähnlich neben der Spur. Nur schade dass man IRL immer so wenige anderstickende trifft.
Mein Fave ist übrigens Detritus *salutier*


----------



## Backfisch (2. März 2008)

Ugh!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (31. März 2008)

Gibt's was neues über die Bekleidung GT-TEAM?


----------



## eddy 1 (31. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/BICYCLES-SHIMANO-SRAM-BICYCLE-CYCLING-JERSEY-BLUE-XL_W0QQitemZ130210384658QQihZ003QQcategoryZ22685QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

alles fake aber dafür billig und schnell (bei mir zumindest)


----------



## GT-TEAM (3. April 2008)

dieses shirt gibts für kleines geld bei jedem cycle union händler in deutschland in den größen m, l, xl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. April 2008)

Oh Wahnsinn, ein einziges T-Shirt. Bissl mehr hätten wir da allerdings schon erwartet. Sowas wie das Fake T-Shirt oben.


----------



## GT-TEAM (3. April 2008)

das ist auch eine form der mitteilung und eine form wie sich ein t-shirt beurteilen lässt....


----------



## salzbrezel (3. April 2008)

@ GT-Team

Nicht ärgern... mir gefällts!!!! Sind Trikots geplant und was ist mit dem Trikot von weiter oben, ist es ein Offizielles?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## versus (3. April 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> dieses shirt gibts für kleines geld bei jedem cycle union händler in deutschland in den größen m, l, xl.



schick! wie kann ich rausfinden wer cycle union-händler ist?
aus der cyckle union site werde ich nicht so recht schlau.


----------



## patrol (3. April 2008)

@GT-Team

Danke für die Mitteilung!

Aber das T-Shirt kann ich mir bei jedem Versender im Netz innerhalb von 5 Minuten selber basteln. (und dann gibts das auch in XS, S und XXL)

Ich hoffe, du kannst nachvollziehen, dass wir uns schon eher etwas in Richtung Bikewear erwünscht hätten...


----------



## Backfisch (3. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> schick! wie kann ich rausfinden wer cycle union-händler ist?
> aus der cyckle union site werde ich nicht so recht schlau.



Und ich dachte schon, ich hätte Tomaten auf den Augen. Ohne eine Händlerliste ist diese Seite sowas von witzlos, das muss ich mir gleich mal als Negativbeispiel merken, sollte ich mal wieder Onlinekonzeption machen.

Aber das Shirt finde ich gut. Rechtzeitig zur fertigstellung meines Zaskars (in ca. zwei Wochen) hätte ich gerne eines. Also, wo ist der nächste Cycle Union Händler?


----------



## cleiende (3. April 2008)

Schau hier nach, das Zeug kann jeder epple-Händler besorgen. Davon sollte es genug geben in D.

http://www.epple-bikes.de/


----------



## patrol (3. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Schau hier nach, das Zeug kann jeder epple-Händler besorgen. Davon sollte es genug geben in D.
> 
> http://www.epple-bikes.de/



Aber wo verstecken die sich?

...entweder ich wohne am A**** der Welt oder..... 

Ich bekomme bei der Händlersuche immer nur:
"Ihre Suche führte leider zu keinen Ergebnissen."


----------



## Backfisch (3. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Schau hier nach, das Zeug kann jeder epple-Händler besorgen. Davon sollte es genug geben in D.
> 
> http://www.epple-bikes.de/



PLZ 22 = kein Ergebnis 

Schickt doch mal ne Mail an Cycle Union.


----------



## GT-TEAM (3. April 2008)

geh doch bitte auf cycle-union.de hier findest du alle marken. vsf-fahrradmaännnufaktur, epple, rabeneick und kreidler. alle können diese shirts bestellen. epple ist die marke für süddeutschland und rabeneick ist die marke für norddeutschland, deswegen gibt es unter plz 22 und epple keine händler. viel erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. April 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> geh doch bitte auf cycle-union.de hier findest du alle marken. vsf-fahrradmaännnufaktur, epple, rabeneick und kreidler. alle können diese shirts bestellen. epple ist die marke für süddeutschland und rabeneick ist die marke für norddeutschland, deswegen gibt es unter plz 22 und epple keine händler. viel erfolg.



so, ich gehe zu cycle-union.de, 
da klicke ich auf "marken". 
ausser dem link in der fusszeile, der zu gt deutschland führt (da findet man bekanntermassen keinen händler), gibts nur noch einen zum epple-onlineshop. dort angekommen wird eine kundennummer und ein passwort verlangt.

bei epple-bikes.de gibt es unter 79 auch keinen treffer. wenn das nicht süddeutschland ist weiss ich es auch nicht...

UND JETZT???


----------



## GT-TEAM (3. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> schick! wie kann ich rausfinden wer cycle union-händler ist?
> aus der cyckle union site werde ich nicht so recht schlau.



also die cycle-union seite verzweigt auf die einzelnen marken. unter den einzelnen marken gibt es dann die entsprechenden fachhändler. auf die shirts haben alle händler zugriff. es gibt neben diesen fahrradmarken auch noch einen teilegrosshandel der  epple-bike parts heisst, unter anderen ist epple bike parts der exclusive vertrieb von kore in deutschland. generell kann jeder fahrradhändler in deutschland teile und somit auch die t-shirts bei epple bike parts bestellen. gerne machen wir auch eine komplette bikekollektion. es wäre natürlich schön, wenn sich viele für die t-shirts entscheiden könnnen, dann werden wir zukünftig auch viel mehr in der richtung machen. im moment haben wir viele dinge am laufen und in erster linie sehen wir uns als fahradvertrieb. hier sehen wir noch einiges potential. ich kann auf alle fälle versprechen, dass wir bei entsprechender nachfrage nach den t-shirts für nächste saison die kollektion an bekleidung deutlich ausbauen werden. im übrigen hatten wir die letzten drei jahre eine bikebekleidungskollektion, die nicht der ganz grosse renner war. vielleicht haben wir die teile auch nicht gut genug vermarktet.


----------



## GT-TEAM (3. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> so, ich gehe zu cycle-union.de,
> da klicke ich auf "marken".
> ausser dem link in der fusszeile, der zu gt deutschland führt (da findet man bekanntermassen keinen händler), gibts nur noch einen zum epple-onlineshop. dort angekommen wird eine kundennummer und ein passwort verlangt.
> 
> ...



dann bist du leider zu  epple bike parts geganganen. die epple bike parts site ist nur für den fachhandel. alle anderen vier seiten sind für endverbraucher. geh doch einfach nochmals drauf und versuche es. ansonsten direkt auf kreidler.net gehen oder auf fahrradmanufaktur.de oder auf rabeneick.de. wenn noch was unklar ist, dann melde dich bitte nochmals.


----------



## Muckelchen (3. April 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> .... im übrigen hatten wir die letzten drei jahre eine bikebekleidungskollektion, die nicht der ganz grosse renner war. vielleicht haben wir die teile auch nicht gut genug vermarktet.



Kann man diese Kollektion noch bekommen bzw. irgendwo sehen (Katalog, Webseite etc.)?
Danke M.


----------



## GT-TEAM (3. April 2008)

unter plz 79 gibt es genau 5 händler. du musst die plz eintippen und dann auf suchen gehen. probiers einfach nochmal.


----------



## GT-TEAM (3. April 2008)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Kann man diese Kollektion noch bekommen bzw. irgendwo sehen (Katalog, Webseite etc.)?
> Danke M.



es war alles im katalog 2007 von epple bike parts. wir haben die reste letzten herbst abverkauft. es gibt definitv nichts mehr, sorry.


----------



## versus (3. April 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> unter plz 79 gibt es genau 5 händler. du musst die plz eintippen und dann auf suchen gehen. probiers einfach nochmal.



stimmt. ich hatte die freiburger plz eingegeben ung ging davon aus, dass der am nächsten gelegene händler angeziegt wird - doch wer liest hat mehr vom leben, nicht wahr


----------



## GT-Hinterland (3. April 2008)

Also ich suche vergeblic meinen GT Händler bei dem ich mein Avalanche gekauft habe! Er ist in 57290 Neunkirchen. Mit dem hatte ich auchnoch im Februar telefoniert! Finde in bei Eppel und bei Rabeneick nicht! 
HILFE!!!!


----------



## Muckelchen (3. April 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> es war alles im katalog 2007 von epple bike parts. wir haben die reste letzten herbst abverkauft. es gibt definitv nichts mehr, sorry.



Schade! Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-TEAM (3. April 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Also ich suche vergeblic meinen GT Händler bei dem ich mein Avalanche gekauft habe! Er ist in 57290 Neunkirchen. Mit dem hatte ich auchnoch im Februar telefoniert! Finde in bei Eppel und bei Rabeneick nicht!
> HILFE!!!!



du hast recht. die händlersuche für gt händler auf der gt site funktioniert noch nciht. das ist nicht gut, lässt sich aber in den nächsten tagen leider nicht ändern, da es eine internationale seite ist. ich stelle am wochenende mal wieder eine aktualisierte gt-händlerliste ins forum ein.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (3. April 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> du hast recht. die händlersuche für gt händler auf der gt site funktioniert noch nciht. das ist nicht gut, lässt sich aber in den nächsten tagen leider nicht ändern, da es eine internationale seite ist. ich stelle am wochenende mal wieder eine aktualisierte gt-händlerliste ins forum ein.



und ich dachte schon ich müßte meine Bikes jetzt immer in Frankreich holen


----------



## versus (3. April 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> ich stelle am wochenende mal wieder eine aktualisierte gt-händlerliste ins forum ein.



das wäre was !


----------



## spatzel (4. April 2008)

.........und vielleicht noch einen kleinen Kommentar zu den Jubiläums Rahmen????Pleeeeaaaaaseeee!!!!!


----------



## Boramaniac (4. April 2008)

Ich habe mir letztens das gegönnt. 
Weiß aber nicht welche Saison und ob offizielles Trikot.


----------



## GT-TEAM (4. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> .........und vielleicht noch einen kleinen Kommentar zu den Jubiläums Rahmen????Pleeeeaaaaaseeee!!!!!



wir werden uns in den nöchsten tagen zum anniversary frame im entsprechenden thread melden, sobald wir rahmen mit eigenen augen ansehen konnten. ansonsten ist die diskussion etwas ausgeartet. ich denke ich habe bis dahin alles zu dem rahmen gesagt, was es zu sagen gibt. z.Bsp. es wurden 500 stk. weltweit gemcht und deutschland hat 80 stk. davon. die vermutung im forum, dass die rahmennummern doppelt und dreifach vergeen wurden hat sich ja nicht bestäitgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-TEAM (4. April 2008)

hier die gt-händlerliste.


----------



## salzbrezel (4. April 2008)

Nochmal was zu der 2007er Teambekleidung:

Dass es die gab war ja kein Geheimnis, die Teile wurden doch ewig lange bei eBay und in diversen eBay-Shops verkauft. Desweiteren waren die Dinger z.B. unter www.unserkleinerladen.de zu haben. Und da ist auch genau das Problem, warum die Dinger nicht liefen: 

*Keine Infos darüber auch der Homepage
*Keine bekannten I-net Händler mit der Kleidung, sondern nur auf eBay und beim kleinen Laden bin ich drauf aufmerksam geworden
*Bei einem Händler habe ich auch nie ein GT-Shirt gesehen

Prinzipiell waren die Sachen sehr gut. Habe mir ein langärmliges Trikot mit durchgehendem Reissverschluss gekauft, das ist ein sehr schönes Teil mit guter Qualität! 

Gruß...


----------



## Backfisch (4. April 2008)

Habe bei CU ganz allgemein nach einer Händlerliste angefragt und drei Händlerlisten (VSF, Kreidler, Rabeneick, *nix GT!*) zugeschickt bekommen. 

Link zum ZIP-File mit 3 Excel-Files:
http://www.riesenmails.de/?do=d&h=b876b44f6c7cdd8523192b62b5a42c9a&o=1115


----------



## Backfisch (4. April 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> hier die gt-händlerliste.



Danke!

Gibt's für das Shirt einen UVP?


----------



## oldman (4. April 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> *wir werden uns in den nöchsten tagen zum anniversary frame im entsprechenden thread melden*, sobald wir rahmen mit eigenen augen ansehen konnten. ansonsten ist die diskussion etwas ausgeartet. ich denke ich habe bis dahin alles zu dem rahmen gesagt, was es zu sagen gibt. z.Bsp. es wurden 500 stk. weltweit gemcht und deutschland hat 80 stk. davon. die vermutung im forum, dass die rahmennummern doppelt und dreifach vergeen wurden hat sich ja nicht bestäitgt.



logischerweise warte ich mit ungeduld darauf, hier liegt naemlich so ein "kunstobjekt"... 
im ernst: es wirklich aeusserst wichtig, dass ihr euch baldmöglichst hierzu meldet.


----------



## spatzel (4. April 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letztens das gegönnt.
> Weiß aber nicht welche Saison und ob offizielles Trikot.



HI,
sind das nicht die Fakes aus Australien?Der hatte auch schon Rocky Trikots etc im Angebot.....
guckst du hier: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BICYCLES-SHI...ryZ22685QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

....äääh,Indonesien.....


----------



## versus (4. April 2008)

die tauchen doch auch in der englischen bucht immer wieder auf:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AWESOME-LOOKI...ryZ58065QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich finde die ganz hübsch und wollte mir da schon lange mal eins fischen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab schon eins von den Dingern und finde die sind das Geld nicht wert. Billigster "Stoff", dass man immer Angst haben muss es zu zerfetzen beim Ausziehen und bei meinem bin ich jedesmal froh, wenn der Kopf dann auch wieder durch ist, so eng ist der Hals...und ich hab schon L anstelle von M genommen...Ich kanns nicht empfehlen..

VG
Peter


----------



## versus (4. April 2008)

ok, danke peter. das war deutlich!
trikots habe ich ja auch genug ;-)


----------



## spatzel (4. April 2008)

Ich hatte auch 2 Trikots der gleichen "Qualität", die sind dünn wie Papier,megaschnell vollgeschwitzt und von wegen Feuchtigkeitstransport....Fehlanzeige.Am besten alle 10km auswringen.Nicht mal die 10 AU$ wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-TEAM (5. April 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Nochmal was zu der 2007er Teambekleidung:
> 
> Dass es die gab war ja kein Geheimnis, die Teile wurden doch ewig lange bei eBay und in diversen eBay-Shops verkauft. Desweiteren waren die Dinger z.B. unter www.unserkleinerladen.de zu haben. Und da ist auch genau das Problem, warum die Dinger nicht liefen:
> 
> ...




jawohl, dann werden wir es für nächstes saison besser mache. diese saison haben wir die zaskar t-shirts und für nächstes jahr werden wir auch wieder bike klamotten haben und die dann auch gegenüber den konsumenten besser vermarkten.


----------



## GT-TEAM (5. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Habe bei CU ganz allgemein nach einer Händlerliste angefragt und drei Händlerlisten (VSF, Kreidler, Rabeneick, *nix GT!*) zugeschickt bekommen.
> 
> Link zum ZIP-File mit 3 Excel-Files:
> http://www.riesenmails.de/?do=d&h=b876b44f6c7cdd8523192b62b5a42c9a&o=1115



die cycle union hat die Bike Marken GT, VSF-Fahrradmanufaktur,  Epple, Rabeneick, Kreidler Fahrrad, Kreidler motorisiert. Es gibt demnach separate Kundenlisten für alle diese Marken. Bis auf GT gibt es für alle Marken einen Händlernachweis auf der jeweiligen Web-Site. Bei GT habe ich die Liste im Forum eingestellt. Daneben gibt es noch den Teilegrosshandel mit Epple Bike Parts. Darauf kann jeder Fahrradhändler in Deutschland zugreifen. Hierfür gibt es keine Kundenliste. Somit hat jeder Händler in Deutschland auch die Chance auf KORE Produkte zuzugreifen. Hier hat Epple Bike Parts den Exclusivvertrieb. 

Sorry, aber somit gibt es auch keine gesammelte Cycle Union Händlernachweis, weil wir gegenüber dem Handel immer mit den einzelnen Marken auftreten. Der Konsument will ja auch ein GT bike Kaufen und nicht ein Cycle Union Bike.


----------



## GT-TEAM (5. April 2008)

Gibt's für das Shirt einen UVP?[/QUOTE]

Hallo Backfisch, es gibt keinen uvp. manche händler wollen es für 9,95 - andere für 11,95 verkaufen.


----------



## Backfisch (5. April 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> Sorry, aber somit gibt es auch keine gesammelte Cycle Union HÃ¤ndlernachweis, weil wir gegenÃ¼ber dem Handel immer mit den einzelnen Marken auftreten. Der Konsument will ja auch ein GT bike Kaufen und nicht ein Cycle Union Bike.



Ist schon klar. Ich hatte mich nur gewundert, dass mir Cycle Union nicht auch einen GT-HÃ¤ndlernachweis schickt. 


Was den UVP angeht: Mein HÃ¤ndler meinte, er muss erst den Vertreter fragen. FÃ¼r 10-12â¬ werde ich mir allerdings in jedem Fall gleich ein paar holen.

Ãbrigens, was ist mit "Dirken Bikes" in 22175 Hamburg? Die vertreiben lt. Homepage GT Bikes, stehen aber nicht auf der Liste?


Auf jeden Fall danke fÃ¼r die Infos. Und jetzt geh biken, es ist Samstag!


----------



## cleiende (7. April 2008)

Meine Epple Händler (City Zweirad in Oberursel) hat mal nachgeschlagen:
1) Preis 11,95
2) auf Lager
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## GT-TEAM (7. April 2008)

danke und glückwünsch zu diesem händler.


----------



## cleiende (7. April 2008)

Der Händler ist halt kein GT Händler aber ein grosser Epple Händler und echt hilfreich. Der hat mir die (leider sauteuren) Ersatzlager fürs IDXC 1.0 und zwei Dogbones besorgt. Das Ganze ohne Vorkasse und ohne mich zu kennen.
Ich beglückwünsche Euch zu so einem Händler.


----------

